# Scorpions on a plane?



## arachnonick2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Im going back home to Southern California this week and might pick up some scorpions. I was wondering if I could bring them back with me on the plane or check them in my baggage. It would be a flight from Ontario to Sacramento. So its only an hour and a quarter flight, in the same state. Does any one have any experience with this?


----------



## magikscorps (Feb 4, 2008)

just mail them to yourself dont risk it,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cyris69 (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree, better not risk it just ship it.


----------



## arachnonick2 (Feb 4, 2008)

hmm yeah, that does sound like a much better idea.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 4, 2008)

I wouldn't take it in the carry-on -- but there's a chance you could get away with it in checked baggage.

I carried a black widow in my luggage from New Mexico to Oregon without a problem, but she was in a plastic bottle in my hygiene bag so she sort of "blended in."  I also had something else in my bag that may have acted as a decoy to draw inspector's attention elsewhere.

So it can be done, but it's kind of risky.


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 4, 2008)

If you put it in plastic vials in your pockets, I think they'll scan you for anything metallic, but they wont see your little friends on you...it's a bit risky i guess...but then, you could put a scorp in the tip of a shoe, then "seal" it with socks or smthg...if you get caught, just claim it went in there because they seek dark places...hum:?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 4, 2008)

If you look like you're concealing it on your person, you'd get in BIG trouble.  That's why checked baggage is a better idea.

They scan you for metallic stuff, yeah, but you usually have to empty your pockets and take off your shoes.


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 4, 2008)

Ya...actually, the last time I took a plane was BEFORE 9/11, so the security wasn't that much trouble. Security is way higher now...I,m wondering tho if they can see an invert in X-raying the content of a luggage, I think it only clearly shows vertebrates (the bones being bright white).


----------



## Thaedion (Feb 4, 2008)

arachnonick2 said:


> Im going back home to Southern California... It would be a flight from Ontario to Sacramento...


The biggest problem is going across borders, not just state lines.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 5, 2008)

Hopefully I can bring back some C.Suffusus when I come from Mexico in summer.

I'll be going by car...


----------



## K3jser (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not just call the air company and talk with them about it, dont give out your real name at first, just talk with them about it, they might have some idea of how you can legaly do it, and stuff they might just even say you have to put them in a plastic container in your handbag or suitcase that goes into the plane's cargo hold.. you never know


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 5, 2008)

Hum, I really doubt the air company would compromise itself by giving you information or an "how-to" guide to achieve an illegal activity! lol unless you stumble on a cool guy who doesn't give a darn about it


----------



## K3jser (Feb 5, 2008)

Well depends, its not illegal for me to transport scorpions from Germany to Denmark, dont know the laws in the US, but if it is illegal then good luck smugling them over, but if it is legal for you to export between states ( for some ) then i dont see why the Air plane company whouldnt let you do it..


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2008)

I like that idea.  You could just call and ask them what the deal is.  Maybe there is a legal way.


----------



## mkieff (Feb 5, 2008)

K3jser said:


> Well depends, its not illegal for me to transport scorpions from Germany to Denmark, dont know the laws in the US, but if it is illegal then good luck smugling them over, but if it is legal for you to export between states ( for some ) then i dont see why the Air plane company whouldnt let you do it..


I have researched this quite a bit, and have contacted several different US agencies.  Basically scorpions can be transported/iimported from anywhere, they are not protected.   There is actually a customs rule that says that they are not to be stopped or detained when imported (alive or dead).

You can find out more details on my blog http://biohazard-blog.blogspot.com/2008/01/scorpions-legal-in-utah.html


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone know if these laws are also the same with Canada?


----------



## Aztek (Feb 5, 2008)

Frédérick said:


> does anyone know if these laws are also the same with Canada?


Any countries.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 5, 2010)

i got a 4" giant wolf spider from D.C. to southern california.


----------



## hassman789 (Apr 5, 2010)

*i wonder what the punishment is*

I wonder if you got caught with somthing like that if you would get in alot of trouble. like if they would take it away and let you get on the plane or if they would arrest you. i geuss it all depends on the type of animal


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a feeling that if you got caught trying to bring an invert on the plane, you'd miss that flight at least.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 5, 2010)

lol, you'd probably end up in cuba!   Remember, you can't have toe nail clippers, or more than 1 oz of liquid soap.   You can't have a lighter.   Scorpions?   No way, you might try to take the plane with it.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gathering from what the previous people has posted, the best way would be just to mail it ahead of time to yourself.


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Oct 8, 2016)

K3jser said:


> Well depends, its not illegal for me to transport scorpions from Germany to Denmark, dont know the laws in the US, but if it is illegal then good luck smugling them over, but if it is legal for you to export between states ( for some ) then i dont see why the Air plane company whouldnt let you do it..


How do you get them from Germany to Denmark?


----------



## Pipa (Oct 9, 2016)

Darn , I thought this was the title of a new Samuel L Jackson movie.


----------

